# Slayer-Schwinge



## tomcon (2. August 2004)

Moin Leutz,

es gab ja bis 2003 so eine eigenartige Bohrungen in der Schwinge, die wohl öfter mal zum Bruch führte.

Wo genau war diese Bohrung? Und haben die 2004er Rahmen auch irgendwelche Bohrungen in der Schwinge?

thx


----------



## blaubaer (2. August 2004)

tomcon schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leutz,
> 
> es gab ja bis 2003 so eine eigenartige Bohrungen in der Schwinge, die wohl öfter mal zum Bruch führte.
> 
> ...



Die 2004 modelle haben diese Bohrung nicht mehr 

die Bohrung ist in der nähe des schwingenlagers beim tretlager, also in dem Schmiedeteil 

also mein Slayer 03 hat auch noch solch eine Bohrung 

vor etwa 2wochen brach bei einem kollegen bei seinem Slayer 03 auch die schwinge an genau dieser Bohrung ??!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomcon (3. August 2004)

...hab gesehen, daß auch jeweils 2 Bohrungen in dem Schwingenrohr, also den Kettenstreben vorhanden ist. Sind die immer dort. Die besagte Bohrung ist das ja wohl nicht, oder?

greetz


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. August 2004)

hier


----------



## SlayMe (11. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab da auch mal drei Fragen:
In dem anderen (älteren) Slayer 03 - Schwingen - Thread sagt Phil Claus, dass der Fertigungsfehler nur bei "einem geringen Teil der Fertigungsserie" auftaucht. 

1. Könnte mir jemand sagen ob ich an meiner Rahmennummer erkannen kann, ob mein Slayer dazugehört?

2. Oder kann man sonstwie erkennen, ob das eigene Rad betroffen ist?
Denn soweit ich weiss, hat die Ersatzschwinge die Farbe von dem 2004er Slayer - und das würde nicht so toll aussehen. 

3. Oder bekommt man die neue Schwinge auch mit der alten Farbe?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Phil Claus (12. August 2004)

Hi SlayMe,

ich empfehle Dir den Besuch Deines Rocky Mountain Händlers, der in der Lage sein müsste festzustellen, ob es sich hierbei um eine der angesprochenen Schwingen handelt. Sollte dies der Fall sein, erhälst Du unter Vorlage des Originalkaufbeleges selbstverständlich einen farblich abgestimmten Ersatz.


----------

